# pizza making



## sidediva (Mar 31, 2013)

Regarding pizza pans. After reviewing sites that sell pizza pans they list pans which have an insert with holes in addition to a standard cake pan type. Which pans should you use for deep dish pizza? Little confusing, new to pizza making, any help appreciated.


----------



## norcalbaker59 (Feb 16, 2017)

There's a website devoted to pizza called pizzamaking.com. I found the forum participants very helpful when I first started baking pizza. The Fresh Loaf also has a lot of pizza baking enthusiasts who participate in their forum. You might find these sites helpful.

I don't make deep dish. But I own pizza screens for Neapolitan style pizza. The main purpose of a screen is to crisp the crust. When baking a Neapolitan style pizza, it's also used to prevent burning if the oven is too hot. But I rarely use pizza screens.

I've had deep dish in Chicago, and used to religiously eat at Uno's in San Francisco. Never had a deep dish delivered to my table in a pan with a screen. And pizza crust was always crispy.

Problem with homemade deep dish pizza is soggy bottom. Screens are suppose to prevent that. But the main cause is the amount and type of toppings. Heat releases moisture. Lots of toppings and high heat means soggy crappy crust. My family and friends aren't fans of homemade deep dish for that reason.

Aside from mindful selection and preparation of ingredients to mitigate against moisture, you need a seasoned, dark pan like a Lloyds. A screen won't do much good if the ingredients are all moisture rich and the pan is slow to set and bake the dough.


----------



## ferraros (Oct 24, 2013)

I made deep dish pizza as a kid in a restaurant in North Hollywood and we used the solid pans  Every deep dish pizza I've seen is cooked in the solid pans.  Norcal is absolutely right, moisture is not your friend in pizza making.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

I brush the crust with olive oil to keep the ingredients from making it soggy. Par bake 2 minutes at 450 to set it with the oil then add toppings.


----------



## yeller (Mar 9, 2013)

No need for screens they are for PJ, PH and Dominos employees.., just go onto the stone. For deep dish DD you will need a 10" Lloyds Pan dark. Pan Pizza on the other hand does require a pan as well just not as deep.. Use thicker sauces or tad EVOO on bottom prior to placing down cheese.and par bake can work in cases ..See the PH clone 14" Pan





  








IMG_20170113_181150536.jpg




__
yeller


__
Mar 26, 2017












  








IMG_20170113_181536113.jpg




__
yeller


__
Mar 26, 2017












  








IMG_20170113_181712314.jpg




__
yeller


__
Mar 26, 2017


----------

